# 5. Rww Trophy in Rengsdorf



## Klaus Goerg (25. August 2008)

hallo Bikerinnen und Biker,

am 03.10.2008 veranstalten wir unsere 5. Rww-Trophy. Wie in den Vorjahren gibt es gefÃ¼hrte Touren durch die schÃ¶nsten Ecken im rheinischen Westerwald. Weiteres unter www.mtb-rengsdorf.de
Damit wir besser planen kÃ¶nnen bitte auf der Hp-Seite Kontakt vorab anmelden. 
Startort ist die *Tennisterrasse in Rengsdorf*. Gestartet wird um 10,00 Uhr, bitte bis 9,45 Uhr vor Ort sein. Kostenbeitrag fÃ¼r Teilnahme und Verpflegung auf der Strecke betrÃ¤gt 5,00 â¬.
Waschplatz fÃ¼r Bikes und Duschen fÃ¼r Teilnehmerinnen/Teilnehmer sind vorhanden. 
Nach der Veranstaltung gemÃ¼tliches Beisammensein in der Tennisterrasse ( langjÃ¤hrige Teilnehmer kennen sich da aus, ist schon recht gemÃ¼tlich gewesen...).


GrÃ¼Ãe

Klaus
__________________
mtb-rengsdorf.de
haus-susanne.info


----------



## flämischer löwe (28. August 2008)

Hallo Klaus Goerg,
guckst du hier, grüße vom Nachbarforum.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5072238&posted=1#post5072238.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (26. September 2008)

Damit der Thread nicht auf Seite 2 verschwindet.

Klasse Strecke
Klasse Leute
Klasse Kuchen

wer nicht kommt versäumt eine schöne Tour im Rheinischen Westerwald.


----------



## Klaus Goerg (29. September 2008)

vielen Dank für die umfangreiche Werbung. Die Wetterprognosen: keine Sonne ( sehr schade ), wenige vereinzelte Schauern ( sollte kein Problem sein ). Strecke lässt sich auch bei nassem Boden ordentlich fahren. 
Wir freuen uns auf jede Mitfahrerin und jeden Mitfahrer.


Grüße

Klaus


----------



## maik_87 (30. September 2008)

ich bin dabay..


----------



## Klaus Goerg (1. Oktober 2008)

zur Info: http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/095150.html . 

Grüße

Klaus


----------



## BrexbachG. (2. Oktober 2008)

....hallo Klaus.........mach schon mal die Heizung für morgen an......


----------



## Klaus Goerg (2. Oktober 2008)

könnt euch die Muffins in die Schuhe stecken, die sind dann noch warm


----------



## flämischer löwe (2. Oktober 2008)

Klaus Goerg schrieb:


> Muffins


 
Ich freu mich.

Wetter ?? Naja lassen wir uns überraschen.
In Büchel wirds mich härter treffen, CC Rennen und Marathon 105 km mit zwei Zelt Übernachtungen.


----------



## BrexbachG. (3. Oktober 2008)

...hat wie immer alles gestimmt !!

macht weiter so !!

Nächstes Jahr gerne wieder --------hat Spaß gemacht.

....und laßt euch mal Samstags 1300 h am Schloß Sayn sehen !!

Unsere Touren sind ähnlich. Um die 50 km und 1000 hm. Gerne Traillastig, manchmal aber auch mal Waldautobahn......


----------



## maik_87 (3. Oktober 2008)

jap..., da kann ich nur zustimmen...., war ne klasse tour un der kuchen hat auch gescmeckt!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klaus Goerg (4. Oktober 2008)

Eine dickes Dankeschön an Teilnehmer und Helfer. Freut das es Euch gefallen hat, uns hats auf jeden Fall viel Spaß gemacht. Stelle auf unserer Hp einige Fotos ein, weiter folgen demnächst. Hier die Daten der Tour:

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.23914.html 



Hoffe wir sehen uns bei der ein oder anderen Tour...

Grüße

Klaus


----------



## waldfrucht (4. Oktober 2008)

Tja und ich hab mit Erkältung den ganzen Tag im Bett gelegen. Aber nächstes Jahr wirds klappen!


----------



## maik_87 (4. Oktober 2008)

also da haste of jeden fall was verpasst!! Wetter war super´..., okay... ca 17 uhr hat der regen  angefangen aber da waren glaub i scho alle fertig mit der tour.. von daher hat es gepasst...!!


----------



## flyfisher (4. Oktober 2008)

Danke an die Organisatoren, stillen Helfer , Guides und dem Mann mit dem Muffinauto!  

War eine schöne Tour mit einer bunten und lustigen Truppe - wobei das km/hm - Verhältnis auch gestimmt hat.


----------



## Twiesselmann (4. Oktober 2008)

WEnn auch etwas verspätet: War eine super Tour! Danke auch an den Guide, den Mann mit Muffins und Kuchen... Nächstes Jahr wieder!
Wer solange nicht warten mag: 

JEDEN SAMSTAG AM SCHLOSS IN SAYN SAYN - UM 13:00 UHR GEHTS IMMER LOS - BEI REGEN UND BEI SONNENSCHAYN!!!!


----------



## maik_87 (4. Oktober 2008)

Das nenne ich mal Werbung.... Aber ich kann die Truppe in Sayn auch nur empfehlen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (5. Oktober 2008)

Hat sonst noch wer Fotos geschossen?


----------



## flämischer löwe (6. Oktober 2008)

Hat wieder eine menge Spaß gemacht bei euch, 
-Schöne Strecke diesmal mit WW Steig
-Lecker Kuchen
-Klasse Guide
-Nette Teilnehmer
und Glück mit dem Wetter 

In der Eifel hatten wir auch Glück, wenig Regen aber eine Menge Wind.
Vor allem am Sonntag bei meinem 100 'er .


----------



## flämischer löwe (31. Dezember 2008)

Allen

*einen*

*Guten*

*Rutsch ins neue Jahr*.
	


*Viel Erfog auf den Touren und auch Wettkämpfen 2009*


----------



## rheinbiker (2. September 2009)

Hi,

wie sieht´s denn dieses Jahr aus?
hab da was vom 3.10. gelesen...


----------



## T-Brex (2. September 2009)

Samstag den 03 Okt. wirds diese Jahr wieder ein super Tour ab Rengsdorf geben.

Die offizielle Werbetrommel wird demnächst gerührt.........dran bleiben...


----------

